# Help Please?Clutch problems



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone have advise for this oldtimer concerning a stuck clutch on a little Kubota L2201?

Shoot, I’ve tried everything I know of to get her loose and the strange thing is the tractor worked perfectly just a few weeks ago. 

Thanks for any help.

SHARTEL


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Nod, nod….nod, snore, buzzzzzzzzzzz….

Holy Moly! - 

A new record for the most uninteresting, boring and least likey to find help member. Was it something I said, or didn’t??


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

When you step on the pedal the pressure plate comes back but the disk is stuck to the flywheel? That is what I think is happening.It is stated in my manual Always block the pedal down with a wood block if left for an extended time. Do you have an inspection hole? Maybe you canfind a way to pry it loose. I've read before where someone would tow it around with another tractor and have success. Another guy drove it into a wall and that borke it loose. I don't know if I would do it. Let us know what you find and have tried?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank You for responding Al,

To date, I have tried the following:
- Drove the tractor in Hi gear alternating between stepping hard on the clutch peddle and the steering brakes. Then the same in Low gear and reverse.
- Allowed the tractor to warm up for nearly and hour, hooked a chain to the draw bar and pulled (in hi & lo gear) agains a large tree. No luck.
- Did the same as above but strapped the front axle and tried this in reverse….and then used the differential lock. No luck
- Attached a 4’ brush hog, engaged the PTO and drove (the already warmed up) tractor for two hours on the rear acreage of my property. Again, alternating with the clutch depressed and steering brakes. I was absolutely sure this would work!! It didn’t.

Looks like I’ll be splitting the tractor as it really doesn’t have/allow access. It appears the flywheel is recessed, the disk hardly even visible and is sandwitch’d between the pressure plate and flywheel. 

I have always had success freeing up stuck clutches, but this one is demanding I do the split. That’s OK, I’ve done many before, and this probably wont be my last…

Again, thaks for the advise! 

SHARTEL


----------

